# Limpiar tu PC ahorra dinero.



## alejandro electronica (Ago 6, 2010)

Buen día a todos.
Yo no soy un tecnico en informatica, pero tengo unos conocimientos muy basicos en esto. Muchos de mis amigos recurren a mí para que les arregle la pc y en la mayoria existe un factor crusial, el cual es el calor. Como todos sabemos el polvillo, la pelusa se llena en los ventiladores los cuales de esa forma de obstruyen directamente o reducen drasticamente su velocidad, generando dos cosas: Sonido y Calor.

En el caso que les mostrare ahora, podran ver como a causa del calor la fuente de poder se ha quemado (sin modo de reparacion), con lo cual se requirio de una nueva fuente atx, la cual se encuentra entre los 80 y 150 pesos (con las de 80 ya sabemos que pasa). 
Primero les mostrare algunas fotos de como se encontraba antes la pc (esta se encontraba sin limpiar hace un año, ya que, hace un año le hice mantenimiento).
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/8721/1002084lj.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7069/1002086r.jpg
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/5056/1002089k.jpg

Los materiales necesarios para limpiar un pc son: Soplador, WD-40, trapito y por ultimo ganas, sino hacemos un desastre.
En un principio lo mejor seria con el soplador empezar a soplar sobre todas las plaquetas, luego desmontar los ventiladores (cpu, gabinete y fuente). Cuando tengamos todos los ventiladores desmontados deberemos sacar la etiqueta trasera, al sacar esto vamos a ver un taponcito negro plastico, deberemos presionar con un destornillador (muy despacio) en el medio y este se hundira a fin de poder con la uña sacar el tapon. Cuando tengamos el tapon afuera de deberemos acercar el WD-40 y hechar un poquito (no queremos llenar el motor con aceite) y luego repetir los pasos a fin de que quede bien armadito el ventilador (es decir poner de vuelta el tapon, poner la etiqueta etc...).
Hasta aqui tenemos los ventiladores limpios de polvo y aceitados, de todas formas no se deberan colocar hasta tener el gabinete limpio. Nuestro siguiente paso seria limpiar de vuelta con el soplador las plaquetas, luego con algun trapito los disipadores y de vuelta con el soplador a fin de que todo el polvo que vuele con el trapo se valla.
En resumen eso es todo, tan solo con esos pocos pasos podemos tener nuestro PC limpio de polvo, trabajando con menos calor y sin tanto ruido generado por los ventiladores.
Aca se pueden ver foto del trabajo terminado (no tengo fotos de los ventiladores indivudualmente):
http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/5450/1002093x.jpg
http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/3038/1002098v.jpg

En resumen como pueden ver seguir estos pasos para limpiar el PC no son la muerte de nadie y ahorran mucho dinero, ya que, si tenemos en cuenta el color daña: la fuente, los capacitores, puede quemar el procesador y reduce la vida de los componentes.

Saludos y espero que el tutorial les haya servido.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 7, 2010)

Al ventilador deberías cambiarle el buje y rectificar el eje para que siga andando otro año 
Mucho laburo por menos de 10 ARS que sale el ventilador de 80mm.

El ventilador del micro, no lo abras ni le agregues nada, solo sacale la pelusa con un pincel de cerda fina y una aspiradora para el polvo que se genera. Hidrobearing, levitación magnética y cosas raras no se aceitan como el buje del ventilador barato. Sale 30 ARS, tampoco vale el laburo.

El dueño lo que tiene que hacer es limpiar su casa, en el ínterin poner un ventilador provisto de filtro que sople hacia adentro y limpiar el filtro regularmente. De otra forma, es obvio, va a volver a ocurrir lo mismo al año.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 7, 2010)

Buen día.
Muchas gracias por sus recomendaciones. Hoy en día yo por lo menos no consiguo ventiladores por $10 (hay un lugar pero queda muy lejos), estan en cualquier casa de insumos de pc de $15 a $23. Es carete por un ventilador de 8mm.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## thelscIVRF (Ago 7, 2010)

Buenas. La verdad yo soy como tu  mis amigos tambien recurren a mi para que les repare el pc. Lo de echar aceite en los bujes de los ventiladores creo que no es necesario. ademas el polvillo se puede meter hacia el buje y crearse una pasta con el aceite. Yo nunca les echo aceite (solo si estan agarrados y no giran nada). 

Por ultimo decirte que ese pc no tiene nada de mierda (perdon por la expresion pero es asi) comparado con lo que yo e llegado a ver. Del ultimo pc que desmonte de un amigo porque se le calentaba el micro tenia una capa de pelusa que cubia todo el disipador del micro con unos 2 cm de grosor (el espacio entre el ventilador y las aletas del disipador). Ademas de una cantida increible de polvo y pelusas en los ventiladores y las placa. Tambien hay que decir que el pc funcionaba sin el lateral y ademas no se limpiaba hacia 4 años almenos. jajajajja

Un saludo y gracias por ace estos aportes seguro que a alguien le sirven


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 7, 2010)

Arrancan en 5 ARS en ML de paso veo por 8 ARS el filtro que te mencionaba, por 12 ARS de 3 pin con sensor de velocidad, 20 ARS de cristal con led, 30 ARS de marca, 30 ARS PWM de 4 pin, 8 USD de doble ruleman, me falta el que es todo de aluminio pero encontré el de 120mm por 56 ARS, el Sunnon MagLev que todavía está en 60mm por ese precio y ya no hay ganas de seguir mirando.

Si cobras por hora, como las p..., sale mas barato reemplazar.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 7, 2010)

Buen día.
Jaja, no no cobro por hora, pero si le remarco un poco cuando tengo que cambiar alguna pieza como en este caso la fuente de alimentacion.  thelscIVRF, he visto maquinas peores, como la fuente de esa maquina (la que se quemo) era todo polvo. Recien que la limpie para ver si podia salvar algun componente vi cual fue la falla, y ademas de eso vi que toda la parte de la plaqueta donde esta el toroide y todo eso esta amarronada casi negra, me imagino que abra sido por el calor o por la demanda de corriente que exigia la maquina.
Ademas estoy acostumbrado al polvillo y a las arañas  dentro de los equipos, ya que cuanto tengo la oportunidad levanto teles y monitores de la calle, como siempre por dentro son un asco, pero uno con el tiempo tambien se va acostumbrando a esas cosas.
Hace un rato hablando con un flaco que labura de aires acondiciones me explico que dentro del motor hay como una bomba o algo por el estilo que con el tiempo la valvula que tiene adentro se llena de polvo y agranda el consumo del aire y por ende le quita tiempo de vida al equipo. Estaria bueno que alguien del foro que conozca de aires acondiciones, explique cual es el mantenimiento que hay que darle total no le vamos a sacar el laburo jaja!

Saludos


----------



## tatajara (Ago 7, 2010)

como hoy estube al dope me puse a limpir el cpu que tenia un poco de tierra y haora anda de 10.
la fuente junta mas tiera que no se que.
saludos tatajara


----------



## adrieljc19 (Ago 7, 2010)

yo desde que empece a hacerlo  nunca tube ningun problema con la pc, cada tanto lo hago solo con un trapo y ganas de que ande bien tambien se puede hacer.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Al ventilador deberías cambiarle el buje y rectificar el eje para que siga andando otro año
> .


y ponerle un guardamotor ???? ...............



Nilfred dijo:


> El dueño lo que tiene que hacer es limpiar su casa, .



por favor, eso no se dice, estas diciendole *"sucio" *al cliente.
que falta de respeto.........
igual, .....suelen ser sordos.




yo , las 2 veces que desarme mi pc estaba mil veces peor, ya era un pan compactado la roña en el disipador de el micro...........lo que me jode es que el plastiquito ese que agarra al cooler y al disipador esta agarrado a la placa madre con 4 ganchitos de plastico , medio giro..........una caca, y luego para ponerlo.................y se que la palca madre es delicada, tiene varias capas......me da miedo cada desarmada..........
deberia ser un sistema mas robusto el enganche de el disipador al micro.

y encima un amigo me conto que ese es el bueno, que otro modelo de micro tiene un sistema peor........


----------



## jorger (Ago 8, 2010)

> Lo de echar aceite en los bujes de los ventiladores creo que no es necesario. ademas el polvillo se puede meter hacia el buje y crearse una pasta con el aceite. Yo nunca les echo aceite (solo si estan agarrados y no giran nada).


 
Que no es necesario?
No sabes como tienen mis amigos los ventiladores de su pc por no echarles aceite.Tienen holgura por todos lados y meten un escandalo que para que te voy a contar..

Siguiendo con el tema..
Cuando les digo a mis amigos que tienen que limpiar su pc (los tienen destapados, aquello es polvo por todos lados), los ventiladores o cualquier otra cosa porque estan sucios o en mal estado dicen: Vah no hace falta, además *cuanto más cuidas una cosa menos dura *

Luego claro, se quejan de que su pc se 'tilda' cuando menos se lo esperan..
Yo: Limpialo bien por dentro y veras como no se te pilla.A lo que me contestan: No es de eso, es por otra cosa
Yo: qué cosa? --> No hay respuesta  

Que ignorancia por dios..

Yo suelo limpiar el ordenador con mi padre, al menos 1 o 2 veces al año.Depende de como esté.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2010)

Lo que no recomiendo es dejar la torre en el suelo, absorbe mucha porquería


----------



## tatajara (Ago 8, 2010)

q torre, vos decis el estabilizador 
saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2010)

La caja torre del PC, ponerla sobre algo que lo eleve, no en el suelo.


----------



## tatajara (Ago 8, 2010)

si si yo la tengo arriba del cpu


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 8, 2010)

Buen día.
Si, esos son algunos tipos: No dejar el gabinete en el suelo ya que absorve mucho polvillo y otra (aunque ya es de muy obsesivo igual yo lo hago), de pasar los cables por detras del motherboard, a fín de que no molesten con el ventilador y todo el aire que desprenden.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2010)

Ordenar los cables es importante, por eso vendían fajas ide "entubadas", ahora con el sata es mas sencillo.


----------



## tatajara (Ago 8, 2010)

tienen rason en eso es para prestarle importancia


----------

